# Replacing rusted (or split wooden) seat pans



## wspeid (Jul 13, 2015)

Does anyone have any tricks for finding replacement seat pans for long spring seats where the pan has either rusted away or splintered?  

Is there any reason I can't find something "close enough" and drill new holes to attach it if they don't match up?  

Has anyone ever looked at working with a motorcycle seat pan or even fabricating one?


----------



## bricycle (Jul 13, 2015)

On my wood ones, I put professional wood glue around loose bolts to help keep the integrity of the wood from getting worse. For metal, find a similar seat in worse shape with a decent pan and swap out.


----------

